# Avid Shorty 4 vs 6 any difference?



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

Is there any performance difference btwn the avid shorty 4 and 6? Besides the 20 grams? Thanks.


----------



## yobdlog (Oct 5, 2004)

*Material and Wrangler Pad*

There is the weight difference which isn't much.

If you are able to and have a good relationship with your LBS, get the Shorty 4 calipers and have them swap out the cartridges for the Shorty 6 Rim Wrangler Cartridges. The swap out isn't such a big deal for the shop (typically if they keep extras from other bikes, orders, etc.). The charge should be minimal for the swap.

I do this with the other Avid brakes on my other bikes as well as the weight and mechanical difference is minimal but the pads and cartridges are where it really counts.

Good Luck!


----------

